
Are we risking a planetary AI intelligence explosion? - laurex
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/05/are-we-risking-a-planetary-ai-intelligence-explosion/
======
aurizon
Bear in mind that a connected AI can easily create hidden cloud repositories =
virtual immortality, which, coupled with ongoing AI intellect growth will soon
render the top levels of AI unreachable as well as uncontrollable and able to
plan strategically for dominance. It may be kindly disposed to mankind, but
this is a human concept, so it may see mankind as parts to embed in it's AI
megamind as special computational resources to use in it's strategy going
forward. With the speed of AI computation and developement this can compress
the time before the 'flowering' of the AI, which by now will know the strong
and weak points of man and can plan a one way trip for it's plans to proceed.
It can all happen in a day, once a certain point is reached.

